# Practical Financial Aid for AFI?



## BBQshow (Mar 16, 2011)

How is the best way to pay?


----------



## AmiraAlexandria (Mar 16, 2011)

I am having a similar issue. I got accepted but am unsure how I am going to pay for it. I am applying for scholarships through websites. A good one is Fastweb. Go to your university's library/financial aid and ask them about grants/scholarships. I might have to get loans. I am hoping to get two or three jobs as well to save money. The way I look at it is, if you got in then God intended you to go and you will find a way to pay for it.


----------

